# cant access hidden files on my usb flashdrive



## sly3h2002 (Nov 25, 2008)

some files on my flashdrive are hidden. i tried accessing them and i could not. what can i do to access the files


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you mean you can't see them or you can't open them?

If you mean you can't see them, is your computer set to show hidden files? If you're not sure, in an explorer window go to 'Tools > Options > View' If 'Do not show hidden files and folders' is selected, change it to 'Show hidden files and folders' and click OK


----------

